# Possible New sponsor!! Lets show some support



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been in contact with someone who is interested in being a sponsor, but we need to show some support that we want them here.

They will be offering Hid kits for various ATV/UTV applications that are completely plug and play, Yes even the Brute 650i/750 are included in the plug and play kits. They are working on becoming a Dealer for other Products but at this time this is all they offer.


If there is enough interest we can get a sponsor that will knock the price of the Eagle Eye kits down (5-10% off MSRP) for ACTIVE members and (20-25% off MSRP) subscribing members.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

10 views an no post. Guess I was wrong about us needing/wanting another sponsor that would be active on the forums and offer discounts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

People were out playin in the snow yesterday.. give them some time.. lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

more sponsers the better, send em this way, i mean it is only atv addicts here anyways that love spending and blowing our hard earned money on something that we just love to tear up lol sad but true lol


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I say let them. I've been lookin for hids.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> People were out playin in the snow yesterday.. give them some time.. lol


Ha Ha yeah I hear ya I was to for a little while. We still have about 3" on the ground and its slowly melting but ive been off for almost 2 weeks, Starting to get ready to go back to work.


Im just trying to get alittle rise out of people.:rockn:


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya I say let them in the more the better and I am also looking for some HID's for my Brute as well


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

bring em on... I probly won't be doing HIDs anytime soon, but more sponsors are better! :bigok:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I already bought my HID's from Eagle Eye, their customer is one of the best. They have my support


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bring them abord ive been wanting them HIDS for awhile but wont have the extra cash for a couple of months.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The sponsor is not Eagle eye but a dealer for them. I have put them in contact with the powers that be and hopefully we will be seeing them around in a bit.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

I am running out of stuff to do to my quad lol. Hid's would be sweet, sound's good.


----------



## the_wise_guy (Jan 5, 2011)

this would be awesome for to have a sponser that would have the plug and play for the brutes


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I need a kit for the 300 and my foreman...come on already!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Got things settled on business end so in next couple of days we will have a section up and information posted but ill go ahead and post some info 

I am the vendor, at this time I only carry Eagle eye products but working on carrying more parts from a couple of different sources that are popular mods. Any kit eagle eye offes will start at 10% off for introductory pricing. Subscribers will get additional discount. Discount is to be determined and will be posted in subscribers section. 

The one I'm sure a few people are interested in is the Brute kits which will start at $185 w/ free shipping.


Any other kit that is desired please post here until my section is open and ill get back to you with prices. 

Thanks,
Brent adams

Application list and MSRP prices are attached. If you do not see your model then let me know and Ill see if I can cross reference it to another kit.

* Items In Blue are links

Polaris UTV Application list 

Yamaha UTV Application list 

*Arctic Cat ATV, all 2009 to 2011 models,
but will not fit the following models: *​2011 ATV 450 EFI Cat 
2011 ATV 550 H1 EFI 
2011 ATV 550s H1 EFI 
2010 550 H1 EFI 4x4 Automatic 
2009 150 Utility 2x4 Automatic 
2009 250 Utility 2x4 Automatic 
2009 300 DVX 2x4 Automatic 
2009 ATV 366 4x4 Automatic 
2009 ATV 90 2x4 Utility 
2009 ATV DVX 90

Kawasaki All Brute Force 650I (IRS) and 750 Models

Polaris ATV Application List

Yamaha ATV Application List


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i say bring them in and they will sell something. but i have to say that i can do it myself for way cheaper than they could sell them for. i have 40 bucks in mine so far and all i have to do is buy the relay when i get home to install them.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I would love to have HID's but when one kit is 45 or 185 it makes it hard, IMO.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats brent. Sounds like a good deal


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Very true but when you think about that you have to mess with drilling out your bulb and doing the mods to it then I dont think the price is that out there. 

Stock bulbs = $20/piece= $40
DDM HID, relay, and wiring that still needs modding to work = $61 dollars

there is $100 essentially you have in a do-it-yourself kit plus if you really want to go back stock you can have to spend another $40 for bulbs but it is always cheaper to build stuff yourself so if you have the means and will power by all means go for it. You can go with cheaper ebay kits but is the parts good quality? you be the judge but for those that want a plug and play kit for a good price then this is it. The price the subscribes get will put it at a very good price IMO


----------

